# Setting up a new NPT



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Finally I set up the new NPT
Took me 1.5 hours, which wasnt bad at all!
meet my new 2g NPT
It isssss supposed to be 3gallons... but with all that substrate... I've decided it's now a 2 gallon. lol!

This NPT is intended for my shrimpies and the H formosas. No bettas D: cos they'll eat everything!










I'm not sure if I need more plants in here, Some expert please point me in the right direction....


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

What is the tank? Looks nice!

I think your plants are fine for now, next trim it will be nice.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

It looks great your shrimp are going to love it !!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

kfryman said:


> What is the tank? Looks nice!
> 
> I think your plants are fine for now, next trim it will be nice.


u'd never guess

XD

a medium size kritter keeper >.>

I do plant to get it a new lid


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I was thinking it was gonna be some type of sterlite container lol. I guess critter keepers could actually work really good for a low tech tank. I want to get a 7.5 gallon Mr. Aqua tank, that's rimless, but there is so much I want lol.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Between this and your jar, you've really gotten me thinking I need to do a small scale NPT or two!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD my Jar isn't an NPT, but I'm pretty sure its a sustainable system, since I've never done anywater changes in it >.> it was way too much trouble, because of the Jar height. Then I noticed that whatever I threw in there would grow like mad. Then in went shrimps who are happy. then fish >.>


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah I've added the sand and soil to my jar and it took up about 1/6 of it XD I will drop something I have a lot of in there tomorrow and see what happens. Are you using just natural light for your little tanks?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Your NPT looks awesome! Congrats! =]


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Nice 

Whats the tube for?

I wonder if I could do a NPT with a kritter keeper and keep it by a window for light. I don't get alot of natural light in here though. And I don't trust demon kitty...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup  I find that evrythig grows that way.... and zerooooo algaeXD

@Tiki- I was siphoning some water in XD if I poured it in, the water will swish the sand around and uncover the soil


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Update!

plants perked up a bit today


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

babystarz said:


> Yeah I've added the sand and soil to my jar and it took up about 1/6 of it XD I will drop something I have a lot of in there tomorrow and see what happens. Are you using just natural light for your little tanks?


Oh btw, I forgot to mention. if you are using just sand... 
What I did was to throw. couple of snails in there and waited about a month for the aquarium to mature a bit, before slowly stocking.
The majority of my Jar is populated by plants that do fine floating, mostly susswassertang and various mosses. The top is covered by floaters. There's a lucky bamboo in there to account for unused nutrition in the substrate. The Jar also sustains a good humidity for the bamboo to grow....
I did this all without testing the water....

Now the tank is overrun with pond snails XD
I'm trying to be extra careful not to introduce it to my other tanks!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

It's beautiful aokashi! I love looking at your planted tanks, they always look amazing. I would love to set a small-scale NPT up!

I hope it does amazingly for you.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks spooky XD

Fish jerky is now let into the tank... until he gets adopted...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful tank I bet Fish Jerky loves it !!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD yeah, dropped him in yesterday after my heater arrived.
I need to post an ad for him...
everything has quite a bit of growing to do


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Granberry said:


> I was thinking it was gonna be some type of sterlite container lol. I guess critter keepers could actually work really good for a low tech tank. I want to get a 7.5 gallon Mr. Aqua tank, that's rimless, but there is so much I want lol.


Ooh, I bought this tank and just set it up a couple days ago! It was on backorder forever! I am waiting for my big batch of plants to come in the mail next week so I can get them started! I have the Mr. Aqua 13.3-gallon bowfront tank too, but I actually lost it! We moved last month, and I cannot find that sucker anywhere! Grrr But I love the Mr. Aqua tanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ooooohhhh mr aqua tank.... jellie~~~


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

over stocked.... LOL

just recently tore down my 3 gallon jar.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Why, what happened to the jar? It was so pretty!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

toad said:


> Why, what happened to the jar? It was so pretty!


It was hard to get things in and out due to the excessive depth.  It was always meant to be temporary...just never had time to move everything...


----------

